# Where is the option to "Stop New Requests" in Uber Driver app?



## vegasnewb (Feb 16, 2018)

I see people referencing the "Stop New Requests" option in other posts. I can't seem to find it in the app.

If I pickup a pax and see they are heading to a bad part of town, I want to be able to stop getting pings.

Thanks!


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> While on a trip, click the menu icon in the top right. This will display the trip details. Near the bottom of the screen under the rest of the details will be a button to stop new requests.


Yeah, what he said. It's only when you are on a trip though, not before a ping. Comes in handy when you want extra money and actually take a Pool but don't want to do a Pool ride.


----------



## vegasnewb (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. I'll look for it tonight.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Yeah, what he said. It's only when you are on a trip though, not before a ping. Comes in handy when you want extra money and actually take a Pool but don't want to do a Pool ride.



Or your ride is taking you into a sketchy area where you don't want pickups
Or your ride is taking you into a surging area and you don't want to get a non-surge stacked ping
Or you really want to quit for the shift
Or you REALLY want to pee
Or...
VERY useful tool.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

vegasnewb said:


> I see people referencing the "Stop New Requests" option in other posts. I can't seem to find it in the app.
> 
> If I pickup a pax and see they are heading to a bad part of town, I want to be able to stop getting pings.
> 
> Thanks!


During a trip, tap the upper right corner of the screen - where the 3 small parallel lines are. This brings you to the "clipboard" page which contains all of the trip details, and at the bottom of the screen there is a rectangular box that says "Stop New Requests." Tap it to stop any additional requests from coming through.

Just a helpful hint: You should also get into the habit of taking a screenshot of the trip details page (aka the "clipboard" page) of every ride you do.... at the end of your shift (or end of your day or week), make sure that you were paid for each of the trips you completed, make sure you received the correct surge amount, etc....The trip details page contains the pax name, pickup location, their pax rating, and the surge amount, if any. You should also get into the habit of taking a screenshot right before you cancel a ride if the passenger did not show up after the five minute timer runs out. The red box that says "Cancel- no show" pops up; take a screenshot of THAT, then choose the "Rider did not show up" (the top option) so you receive your $3.75 cancellation fee, when warranted. I've gotten into the habit of taking a screenshot of basically every different step during a trip, because Uber has tried to get out of paying me various cancellation fees that I was owed or other payments that were due and Uber tried to weasel their way out of paying. I wish someone had told me about taking screenshots of everything when I was new to driving; I didn't realize Uber was such an incredibly shady, underhanded and untrustworthy organization. And pathetically, often even with the screenshots I've had to fight them with numerous emails going back-and-forth when they 100% owed me money and tried wiggling their way out of it. It's unreal, I've never in my life worked with a company that was so low-down and dirty.


----------



## kaycee (Jun 23, 2017)

You can just tap the icon top of that menu screen to achieve same thing.


----------



## jhearcht (Feb 16, 2018)

Just a helpful hint: You should also get into the habit of taking a screenshot of the trip details page (aka the "clipboard" page) of every ride you do.... at the end of your shift (or end of your day or week) said:


> Are you talking about the Waybill?
> Shouldn't UBER provide a summary of the day's rides, not just the last ride? I've been keeping a paper log, but it would be handy to have a log on the phone that I could save for my records.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

REALLY...you can do this...8>O


----------

